# {SOLVED}duplicated device on log on



## jan12365 (Apr 24, 2001)

i told you all that my computer had a lot of issues....when i log on it keeps telling me that i have to delete a duplicated device to delete it in system.ini:vcd...can't find it....any advice?

thanks again for all thehelp on the log off id...


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Start>Find>Files(Be sure "LookIn" is set to the entire c: drive), key in system.ini and press enter. Right click on it and select Open. Use Notepad to open it. Now click on Edit>SelectAll and then Edit>Copy. Now come here and paste a copy of the system.ini contents to a reply here.


----------



## jan12365 (Apr 24, 2001)

[boot]
oemfonts.fon=vgaoem.fon
system.drv=atmsys.drv
drivers=mmsystem.dll ctpnpscn.drv power.drv
shell=Explorer.exe
user.exe=user.exe
gdi.exe=gdi.exe
sound.drv=mmsound.drv
dibeng.drv=dibeng.dll
comm.drv=comm.drv
mouse.drv=mouse.drv
keyboard.drv=keyboard.drv
*DisplayFallback=0
fonts.fon=vgasys.fon
fixedfon.fon=vgafix.fon
386Grabber=vgafull.3gr
display.drv=pnpdrvr.drv
atm.system.drv=system.drv

[keyboard]
keyboard.dll=
oemansi.bin=
subtype=
type=4

[boot.description]
system.drv=Standard PC
keyboard.typ=Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
mouse.drv=Standard mouse
aspect=100,96,96
display.drv=Diamond SpeedStar A50 for Windows 98

[386Enh]
ebios=*ebios
woafont=dosapp.fon
mouse=*vmouse, msmouse.vxd
device=*dynapage
device=motvcd.vxd
device=*vpd
device=*int13
EMMExclude=C000-CFFF
COM4FIFO=1
device=*vcd
device=*enable
keyboard=*vkd

[NonWindowsApp]
TTInitialSizes=4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 18 20 22

[power.drv]

[drivers]
MSVideo.VfWWDM=vfwwdm.drv
voice=C:\BITWARE\is101.drv
MIDI1=vpiano.drv
wavemapper=*.drv
MSACM.imaadpcm=*.acm
MSACM.msadpcm=*.acm
midi=mmsystem.dll
wave=mmsystem.dll

[iccvid.drv]

[mciseq.drv]

[mci]
cdaudio=mcicda.drv
sequencer=mciseq.drv
waveaudio=mciwave.drv
avivideo=mciavi.drv
videodisc=mcipionr.drv
vcr=mcivisca.drv
MPEGVideo=mciqtz.drv
MPEGVideo2=mciqtz.drv

[vcache]

[MSNP32]

[Password Lists]
JAN HENSLEY=C:\WINDOWS\JANHENSL.PWL
JIM MUSSER=C:\WINDOWS\JIMMUSSE.PWL
JAN=C:\WINDOWS\JAN.PWL

[drivers32]
msacm.msg711=msg711.acm
vidc.CVID=iccvid.dll
VIDC.IV31=ir32_32.dll
VIDC.IV32=ir32_32.dll
vidc.MSVC=msvidc32.dll
VIDC.MRLE=msrle32.dll
msacm.lhacm=lhacm.acm
msacm.msg723=msg723.acm
vidc.M263=msh263.drv
vidc.M261=msh261.drv
msacm.l3acm=l3codeca.acm
VIDC.VDOM=vdowave.drv
VIDC.MPG4=msscmc32.dll
vidc.vivo=ivvideo.dll
msacm.vivog723=vivog723.acm
msacm.voxacm119=vdk32119.acm
VIDC.TR20=tr2032.dll
VIDC.UCOD=clrviddd.dll
bryan-

here it is. and i have i said before that you are awesome?

VIDC.IV50=ir50_32.dll
msacm.iac2=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IAC25_32.AX
VIDC.BT20=btvvc32.drv
VIDC.Y41P=btvvc32.drv
VIDC.YVU9=btvvc32.drv
MSACM.VDOACM=vdowave.acm
MSACM.VDOACM2=vdowave2.acm
VIDC.VDOW=vdo32.drv
MSACM.ctadp32=ctadp32.acm
VIDC.CVID=iccvid.dll
msacm.msaudio1=msaud32.acm
MSACM.VOXACM118=vdk32118.acm
MSACM.NSX83=nsx83p32.acm
MSACM.NSX723=sx5363s.acm
MSACM.imaadpcm=imaadp32.acm
MSACM.msadpcm=msadp32.acm
MSACM.msgsm610=msgsm32.acm
MSACM.trspch=tssoft32.acm


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

I have a feeling it's this line you need to remove but we'll have to see.

device=motvcd.vxd

It's in the [386Enh] section.

Try this,

Open System.ini again in Notepad. Now find that line, device=motvcd.vxd and delete it. Just put your cursor in the first position and keep pressing the DEL key slowly til it's gone and the blank line disapppears. Be careful and don't delete anything from the bottom line as it "pops" up to the empty line your removing.

Now click on File>Save As. Call the new file system.new and be sure it's saving it in c:\windows. It should by default.

Now do this,

Start>Find>Files, key in system.ini and press enter. When it's found right click on it and rename it system.xxx

Start>Find>Files, key in system.new and press enter. When it's found, right click on it and rename it system.ini

Now click on Start>Shutdown>Restart. What happens at boot now?

BTW, if you should have any problems getting back up, keep tapping the F8 key prior to the W98 splash screen. A menu should appear. Select "Command Prompt Only". At a command prompt do this

ren c:\windows\system.ini system.xyz
ren c:\windows\system.xxx system.ini
win

[Edited by Bryan on 04-24-2001 at 09:29 PM]


----------



## jan12365 (Apr 24, 2001)

bryan-i got to the part where you told me to rename the file system.xxx then nothing worked from there...when i tried to find the file it couldn't...now what?


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

You're now looking for system.new right? You want to rename that file to system.ini

Start>Find>Files, key in system* and press enter. Now maximize the window so you can see what your doing. Now your basically going to see alot of other files that you don't want to touch. See if you see them.

Do you see system.new and system.xxx ??

Are they both in c:\windows ??

[Edited by Bryan on 04-24-2001 at 09:44 PM]


----------



## jan12365 (Apr 24, 2001)

there are a ton of system files there, and two of them are system.xxx


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Open each with Notepad and see which one is which. When you find the one with that line removed, rename it system.ini

Take your time and let me know what you see before you start changing things and definitely before you restart the PC. I want you to copy/paste a copy of your new system.ini file to a post here so I can see it.

BTW, you really can't screw much up. W98 has that file backed up and I can show you how to restore it back to it's previous state before you changed it.

[Edited by Bryan on 04-24-2001 at 09:50 PM]


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

BTW, you can't have two system.xxx files in c:\windows which is where system.ini needs to be so you didn't do something right and one must be in another folder

Just whatever you do, don't restart the PC and you'll be fine.


----------



## jan12365 (Apr 24, 2001)

they both still have it...i took it out on one i swear i did! thanks for your patience....i'm tryingto get this right!


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Open the one in c:\windows with Notepad. Delete that line. Click on "Save As" and be sure you call it system.ini

When your done, you need to do a search for Start>Find>Files, key in system.ini and press enter. Maximize the window. Now be sure it's path reads C:\WINDOWS and be sure you don't see more than one system.ini file

If all is ok, open it in Notepad. Click on Edit>SelectAll. Edit>Copy and paste a copy of it here.

BTW, I hope I guessed correctly about what line is causing the error. If not, I guess you've learned alot, so it's not a complete waste of time. 

[Edited by Bryan on 04-24-2001 at 09:57 PM]


----------



## jan12365 (Apr 24, 2001)

it's telling me i don't have a system.ini file...just the sytem.xxx files


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Open the system.xxx file that's in in c:\windows with Notepad. Delete that line. Click on "Save As" and be sure you call it system.ini

[Edited by Bryan on 04-24-2001 at 10:02 PM]


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

When your done, I want you to do a search. Start>Find>Files, key in system.ini and press enter. Maximize the window. Now be sure it's path reads C:\WINDOWS and be sure you don't see more than one system.ini file 

If all is ok, open it in Notepad. Click on Edit>SelectAll. Edit>Copy and paste a copy of it here.


----------



## jan12365 (Apr 24, 2001)

here's what i ended up with....i still have two system.xxx files though besides this...is that ok?

[boot]
oemfonts.fon=vgaoem.fon
system.drv=atmsys.drv
drivers=mmsystem.dll ctpnpscn.drv power.drv
shell=Explorer.exe
user.exe=user.exe
gdi.exe=gdi.exe
sound.drv=mmsound.drv
dibeng.drv=dibeng.dll
comm.drv=comm.drv
mouse.drv=mouse.drv
keyboard.drv=keyboard.drv
*DisplayFallback=0
fonts.fon=vgasys.fon
fixedfon.fon=vgafix.fon
386Grabber=vgafull.3gr
display.drv=pnpdrvr.drv
atm.system.drv=system.drv

[keyboard]
keyboard.dll=
oemansi.bin=
subtype=
type=4

[boot.description]
system.drv=Standard PC
keyboard.typ=Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
mouse.drv=Standard mouse
aspect=100,96,96
display.drv=Diamond SpeedStar A50 for Windows 98

[386Enh]
ebios=*ebios
woafont=dosapp.fon
mouse=*vmouse, msmouse.vxd
device=*dynapage
device=*vpd
device=*int13
EMMExclude=C000-CFFF
COM4FIFO=1
device=*enable
keyboard=*vkd

[NonWindowsApp]
TTInitialSizes=4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 18 20 22

[power.drv]

[drivers]
MSVideo.VfWWDM=vfwwdm.drv
voice=C:\BITWARE\is101.drv
MIDI1=vpiano.drv
wavemapper=*.drv
MSACM.imaadpcm=*.acm
MSACM.msadpcm=*.acm
midi=mmsystem.dll
wave=mmsystem.dll

[iccvid.drv]

[mciseq.drv]

[mci]
cdaudio=mcicda.drv
sequencer=mciseq.drv
waveaudio=mciwave.drv
avivideo=mciavi.drv
videodisc=mcipionr.drv
vcr=mcivisca.drv
MPEGVideo=mciqtz.drv
MPEGVideo2=mciqtz.drv

[vcache]

[MSNP32]

[Password Lists]
JAN HENSLEY=C:\WINDOWS\JANHENSL.PWL
JIM MUSSER=C:\WINDOWS\JIMMUSSE.PWL
JAN=C:\WINDOWS\JAN.PWL

[drivers32]
msacm.msg711=msg711.acm
vidc.CVID=iccvid.dll
VIDC.IV31=ir32_32.dll
VIDC.IV32=ir32_32.dll
vidc.MSVC=msvidc32.dll
VIDC.MRLE=msrle32.dll
msacm.lhacm=lhacm.acm
msacm.msg723=msg723.acm
vidc.M263=msh263.drv
vidc.M261=msh261.drv
msacm.l3acm=l3codeca.acm
VIDC.VDOM=vdowave.drv
VIDC.MPG4=msscmc32.dll
vidc.vivo=ivvideo.dll
msacm.vivog723=vivog723.acm
msacm.voxacm119=vdk32119.acm
VIDC.TR20=tr2032.dll
VIDC.UCOD=clrviddd.dll
VIDC.IV50=ir50_32.dll
msacm.iac2=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IAC25_32.AX
VIDC.BT20=btvvc32.drv
VIDC.Y41P=btvvc32.drv
VIDC.YVU9=btvvc32.drv
MSACM.VDOACM=vdowave.acm
MSACM.VDOACM2=vdowave2.acm
VIDC.VDOW=vdo32.drv
MSACM.ctadp32=ctadp32.acm
VIDC.CVID=iccvid.dll
msacm.msaudio1=msaud32.acm
MSACM.VOXACM118=vdk32118.acm
MSACM.NSX83=nsx83p32.acm
MSACM.NSX723=sx5363s.acm
MSACM.imaadpcm=imaadp32.acm
MSACM.msadpcm=msadp32.acm
MSACM.msgsm610=msgsm32.acm
MSACM.trspch=tssoft32.acm


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

The other .xxx files don't matter as long as the one you just posted is in c:\windows and is called system.ini

But there's a problem. You also deleted this line, device=*vcd

Reopen system.ini and add that device=*vcd to the [386Enh} section. Click on File>Save and then reopen it and copy/paste a another copy here.

Here is what that section should look like. You just need to add the line device=*vcd

[386Enh] 
ebios=*ebios 
woafont=dosapp.fon 
mouse=*vmouse, msmouse.vxd 
device=*dynapage 
device=*vpd 
device=*int13 
EMMExclude=C000-CFFF 
COM4FIFO=1 
device=*vcd 
device=*enable 
keyboard=*vkd


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

BTW, I hope I guessed correctly about what line is causing the error. If not, I guess you've learned alot, so it's not a complete waste of time.


----------



## jan12365 (Apr 24, 2001)

ok, i did that....sorry i'm taking up so much of your time...


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

That's ok, just take your time.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

One more time and do this exactly as I'm asking you to do it so I can be sure it's ok

Start>Find>Files, key in system.ini and press enter. Maximize the window. Now be sure it's path reads C:\WINDOWS and be sure you don't see more than one system.ini file. It must read c:\windows and not anything else on the end of the path and it must be called system.ini

Now open with Notepad and click on Edit>SelectAll. Edit>Copy. Paste it to a post here.

[Edited by Bryan on 04-24-2001 at 10:25 PM]


----------



## jan12365 (Apr 24, 2001)

i do see two system.ini files but one is c:\windows text file and one is a c:\windows shortcut recent


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

First open the one that is a Text file and copy/paste it to a post here.


----------



## jan12365 (Apr 24, 2001)

this is the one that is a text file...

[boot]
oemfonts.fon=vgaoem.fon
system.drv=atmsys.drv
drivers=mmsystem.dll ctpnpscn.drv power.drv
shell=Explorer.exe
user.exe=user.exe
gdi.exe=gdi.exe
sound.drv=mmsound.drv
dibeng.drv=dibeng.dll
comm.drv=comm.drv
mouse.drv=mouse.drv
keyboard.drv=keyboard.drv
*DisplayFallback=0
fonts.fon=vgasys.fon
fixedfon.fon=vgafix.fon
386Grabber=vgafull.3gr
display.drv=pnpdrvr.drv
atm.system.drv=system.drv

[keyboard]
keyboard.dll=
oemansi.bin=
subtype=
type=4

[boot.description]
system.drv=Standard PC
keyboard.typ=Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
mouse.drv=Standard mouse
aspect=100,96,96
display.drv=Diamond SpeedStar A50 for Windows 98

[386Enh]
ebios=*ebios
woafont=dosapp.fon
mouse=*vmouse, msmouse.vxd
device=*dynapage
device=*vcd
device=*vpd
device=*int13
EMMExclude=C000-CFFF
COM4FIFO=1
device=*enable
keyboard=*vkd

[NonWindowsApp]
TTInitialSizes=4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 18 20 22

[power.drv]

[drivers]
MSVideo.VfWWDM=vfwwdm.drv
voice=C:\BITWARE\is101.drv
MIDI1=vpiano.drv
wavemapper=*.drv
MSACM.imaadpcm=*.acm
MSACM.msadpcm=*.acm
midi=mmsystem.dll
wave=mmsystem.dll

[iccvid.drv]

[mciseq.drv]

[mci]
cdaudio=mcicda.drv
sequencer=mciseq.drv
waveaudio=mciwave.drv
avivideo=mciavi.drv
videodisc=mcipionr.drv
vcr=mcivisca.drv
MPEGVideo=mciqtz.drv
MPEGVideo2=mciqtz.drv

[vcache]

[MSNP32]

[Password Lists]
JAN HENSLEY=C:\WINDOWS\JANHENSL.PWL
JIM MUSSER=C:\WINDOWS\JIMMUSSE.PWL
JAN=C:\WINDOWS\JAN.PWL

[drivers32]
msacm.msg711=msg711.acm
vidc.CVID=iccvid.dll
VIDC.IV31=ir32_32.dll
VIDC.IV32=ir32_32.dll
vidc.MSVC=msvidc32.dll
VIDC.MRLE=msrle32.dll
msacm.lhacm=lhacm.acm
msacm.msg723=msg723.acm
vidc.M263=msh263.drv
vidc.M261=msh261.drv
msacm.l3acm=l3codeca.acm
VIDC.VDOM=vdowave.drv
VIDC.MPG4=msscmc32.dll
vidc.vivo=ivvideo.dll
msacm.vivog723=vivog723.acm
msacm.voxacm119=vdk32119.acm
VIDC.TR20=tr2032.dll
VIDC.UCOD=clrviddd.dll
VIDC.IV50=ir50_32.dll
msacm.iac2=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IAC25_32.AX
VIDC.BT20=btvvc32.drv
VIDC.Y41P=btvvc32.drv
VIDC.YVU9=btvvc32.drv
MSACM.VDOACM=vdowave.acm
MSACM.VDOACM2=vdowave2.acm
VIDC.VDOW=vdo32.drv
MSACM.ctadp32=ctadp32.acm
VIDC.CVID=iccvid.dll
msacm.msaudio1=msaud32.acm
MSACM.VOXACM118=vdk32118.acm
MSACM.NSX83=nsx83p32.acm
MSACM.NSX723=sx5363s.acm
MSACM.imaadpcm=imaadp32.acm
MSACM.msadpcm=msadp32.acm
MSACM.msgsm610=msgsm32.acm
MSACM.trspch=tssoft32.acm


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Ok, good. Now, the one that says "shortcut recent", right click on it and select Delete. Leave it in your Recyle Bin. I can't figure out how you got that file there but it's ok as long as you delete it.

Now one more thing

Start>Find>Files, key in system.xxx and press enter.

How many do you find? What are the exact paths to each one you find? Open each one, I need to know which one is the old one with the line device=motvcd.vxd


----------



## jan12365 (Apr 24, 2001)

i see two...one says system.xxx shortcut and one is c:\windows configuration settings


----------



## jan12365 (Apr 24, 2001)

sorry...both have the motvcd.vxd line in them


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Something just hit me. You still don't have the system.ini file correct. It should be a "Configuration File" not a "Text" file. You must have it named system.ini.txt or system.txt

Do this, Start>Settings>FolderOptions>View. Select "Show All Files" and Remove the check mark next to "Hide File Extensions for known file types". Click on Apply.

Now one more time, Start>Find>Files, key in system.ini and press enter. If you see it, what is it's name?


BTW, I hate to tell you this but in my rush to get you through this there was a much easier way to edit the system.ini file. I don't use it because I'm use to using Notepad to edit everything but I should have showed you how to use it rather than Notepad.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

One more thing, while your in the Find> Files window and viewing the list of files, click on View>Details. Now maximize the window.


----------



## jan12365 (Apr 24, 2001)

now i can only fnd system.i~i file


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Your doing something wrong when your renaming the files but I can't figure out what your doing.

Find the one that you found earlier, system.xxx , c:\windows , Configuration settings

Can you find it?


----------



## jan12365 (Apr 24, 2001)

there all gone hon....i'm really not stupid, but i have a feeling that my ex did a lot of stuff i could never fix on this thing....he was a programmer...and an ********...hope that doesn't get me thrown off here.......


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Trust me, there's not a thing he could have done to have put this senario together. I'm a programmer too so you'll just have to trust me on this one.

Try this one time,

Start>Find>Files, key in system.* and click on FindNow.

Click on View>Details. Now maximize the window.

How many do you see that are type "Configuration Settings"? What are their names? Where do they reside?

[Edited by Bryan on 04-24-2001 at 11:18 PM]


----------



## jan12365 (Apr 24, 2001)

none of them are telling me that they are configuration files....am i missing something....again? i can't apologize enough for seeming so stupid, but this is way out of my league...


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Do you see any named system.ini


----------



## jan12365 (Apr 24, 2001)

no its just that system.i~i...


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Right click on it and select Rename. Now you should see system.i~i in a little box. Change it to read system.ini and press enter. If you get prompted by a warning, just click on Yes.

No search again for system.*

Do you see system.ini now and is it in c:\window sand a type "Config Settings"?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

the view has to be details, not icons.
john


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

I mentioned that earlier but I do appreciate you confirming it.


----------



## jan12365 (Apr 24, 2001)

it is on details


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Do you see system.ini now and is it in c:\windows and a type "Config Settings"?

If not, then I'm going to suggest you restore a registry backup that W98 keeps for you and leave it at that for tonight. That will restore a good copy of system.ini
That will put you back to where you started tonight. You'll need to make all of the User name changes and stuff you did earlier to get rid of the usre name again.

[Edited by Bryan on 04-24-2001 at 11:35 PM]


----------



## jan12365 (Apr 24, 2001)

i have nothing....


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Would any one else like to try and help? I'm out of time. Got to get some sleep. If not, I'm going to just suggest a registry restore and leave it at that.

Jan do you have an email address and do you know how to use Windows Explorer to copy a system.ini file I'll email you to your c:\windows folder?


----------



## jan12365 (Apr 24, 2001)

yeah, i have to hit the hay too....once again, thanks for all your help...i check tomorrow to see if anyone else has any ideas....goodnight all!


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Hold on for one more minute


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Start>Find>Files, key in rb*.cab and press enter. Do you see about five of them? Does any have a modified date of today or yesterday?


----------



## jan12365 (Apr 24, 2001)

okey dokey...(it's really sad that i know how to spell that)


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Start>Find>Files, key in rb*.cab and press enter. Do you see about five of them? Does any have a modified date of today or yesterday?


----------



## jan12365 (Apr 24, 2001)

they're all from 4/19-4/24


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

What is the name of the one dated 4/24?


----------



## jan12365 (Apr 24, 2001)

rb001.cabc:\windows\systembckup


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Do this

Start>Programs>MSDosPrompt

Can you get an MSDos prompt window?


----------



## jan12365 (Apr 24, 2001)

i don't have that option......


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Once you click on Programs, use your down arrow and take it towards the bottom of the list. Do you see "MSDos Prompt" now? It should be at the bottom half


----------



## jan12365 (Apr 24, 2001)

well apparently i lied and i did find it...


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Key this in at a dos prompt exactly like I've posted it and press enter. You should see it say "Extracting system.ini" and then it will return to a c:\windows prompt

extract /Y C:\windows\sysbckup\rb001.cab system.ini /L c:\windows

Let me know what happens.

BTW, there is a space After extract, a space After /Y, a space After c:\windows\sysbckup\rb001.cab, a space After system.ini and a space After /L

[Edited by Bryan on 04-25-2001 at 12:09 AM]


----------



## jan12365 (Apr 24, 2001)

it says: Extracting c:\windows\system.ini


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Now see if you can do this

Start>Run, key in sysedit and press enter. Now find the window titled System.ini and single left click on its window to bring it to the front.

Now in the section titled [386Enh] , delete this line

device=*motvcd.vxd

Now in the section titled [Password Lists], add this line last

Be sure you use all CAPS just like I posted it

JAN=C:\WINDOWS\JAN.PWL

Once thats done click on the X at the top right hand corner to close the window. Youll be prompted to Save the changes. Click on YES. to save the changes.

Let me know when its done.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

I want each section to look exactly like this

[386Enh] 
ebios=*ebios 
woafont=dosapp.fon 
mouse=*vmouse, msmouse.vxd 
device=*dynapage 
device=*vpd 
device=*int13 
EMMExclude=C000-CFFF 
COM4FIFO=1 
device=*vcd 
device=*enable 
keyboard=*vkd

[Password Lists] 
JAN HENSLEY=C:\WINDOWS\JANHENSL.PWL 
JIM MUSSER=C:\WINDOWS\JIMMUSSE.PWL 
JAN=C:\WINDOWS\JAN.PWL


----------



## jan12365 (Apr 24, 2001)

sorry that took so long but its done


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

That's ok, one more time, copy/paste a copy of your system.ini file to a post here


----------



## jan12365 (Apr 24, 2001)

here it is

[boot]
oemfonts.fon=vgaoem.fon
system.drv=atmsys.drv
drivers=mmsystem.dll ctpnpscn.drv power.drv
shell=Explorer.exe
user.exe=user.exe
gdi.exe=gdi.exe
sound.drv=mmsound.drv
dibeng.drv=dibeng.dll
comm.drv=comm.drv
mouse.drv=mouse.drv
keyboard.drv=keyboard.drv
*DisplayFallback=0
fonts.fon=vgasys.fon
fixedfon.fon=vgafix.fon
386Grabber=vgafull.3gr
display.drv=pnpdrvr.drv
atm.system.drv=system.drv

[keyboard]
keyboard.dll=
oemansi.bin=
subtype=
type=4

[boot.description]
system.drv=Standard PC
keyboard.typ=Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
mouse.drv=Standard mouse
aspect=100,96,96
display.drv=Diamond SpeedStar A50 for Windows 98

[386Enh]
ebios=*ebios
woafont=dosapp.fon
mouse=*vmouse, msmouse.vxd
device=*dynapage
device=motvcd.vxd
device=*vpd
device=*int13
EMMExclude=C000-CFFF
COM4FIFO=1
device=*vcd
device=*enable
keyboard=*vkd

[NonWindowsApp]
TTInitialSizes=4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 18 20 22

[power.drv]

[drivers]
MSVideo.VfWWDM=vfwwdm.drv
voice=C:\BITWARE\is101.drv
MIDI1=vpiano.drv
wavemapper=*.drv
MSACM.imaadpcm=*.acm
MSACM.msadpcm=*.acm
midi=mmsystem.dll
wave=mmsystem.dll

[iccvid.drv]

[mciseq.drv]

[mci]
cdaudio=mcicda.drv
sequencer=mciseq.drv
waveaudio=mciwave.drv
avivideo=mciavi.drv
videodisc=mcipionr.drv
vcr=mcivisca.drv
MPEGVideo=mciqtz.drv
MPEGVideo2=mciqtz.drv

[vcache]

[MSNP32]

[Password Lists]
JAN HENSLEY=C:\WINDOWS\JANHENSL.PWL
JAN=C:\WINDOWS\JAN.PWL
[drivers32]
msacm.msg711=msg711.acm
vidc.CVID=iccvid.dll
VIDC.IV31=ir32_32.dll
VIDC.IV32=ir32_32.dll
vidc.MSVC=msvidc32.dll
VIDC.MRLE=msrle32.dll
msacm.lhacm=lhacm.acm
msacm.msg723=msg723.acm
vidc.M263=msh263.drv
vidc.M261=msh261.drv
msacm.l3acm=l3codeca.acm
VIDC.VDOM=vdowave.drv
VIDC.MPG4=msscmc32.dll
vidc.vivo=ivvideo.dll
msacm.vivog723=vivog723.acm
msacm.voxacm119=vdk32119.acm
VIDC.TR20=tr2032.dll
VIDC.UCOD=clrviddd.dll
VIDC.IV50=ir50_32.dll
msacm.iac2=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IAC25_32.AX
VIDC.BT20=btvvc32.drv
VIDC.Y41P=btvvc32.drv
VIDC.YVU9=btvvc32.drv
MSACM.VDOACM=vdowave.acm
MSACM.VDOACM2=vdowave2.acm
VIDC.VDOW=vdo32.drv
MSACM.ctadp32=ctadp32.acm
VIDC.CVID=iccvid.dll
msacm.msaudio1=msaud32.acm
MSACM.VOXACM118=vdk32118.acm
MSACM.NSX83=nsx83p32.acm
MSACM.NSX723=sx5363s.acm
MSACM.imaadpcm=imaadp32.acm
MSACM.msadpcm=msadp32.acm
MSACM.msgsm610=msgsm32.acm
MSACM.trspch=tssoft32.acm


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

If you use Notepad to do it, please just click on the "X" to close the window when your done and if it should by chance ask you to Save the changes, please click on NO.


----------



## jan12365 (Apr 24, 2001)

it didn't ask


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hey Bryan

I am curious would remming the line do the same thing?
;Rem device=motvcd.vxd

or would that just confuse the issue?


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Jan, restart the PC. Let me know what happens.


----------



## jan12365 (Apr 24, 2001)

i have too go to bed... i really appreciate all the trouble you've gone through for me...i'll get back to you in the morning...you're wonderful and i really do thank you for all the work you've put into this, but i have to get up foe work in the next couple of hours as i'm sure you do...let's hook u[ tomorrow..thanks big time again! 

jan


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

EA, it's 12:40pm, I started trying to simply remove one line from the system.ini file at 9:24pm

This was my suggestion. What part do you see wrong other than I had her use Notepad because that's what my first reflex, since I use it all of the time. In hindsight, sysedit would have been the better way but other than that ...



> Open System.ini again in Notepad. Now find that line, device=motvcd.vxd and delete it. Just put your cursor in the first position and keep pressing the DEL key slowly til it's gone and the blank line disapppears. Be careful and don't delete anything from the bottom line as it "pops" up to the empty line your removing.
> 
> Now click on File>Save As. Call the new file system.new and be sure it's saving it in c:\windows. It should by default.
> 
> ...


BTW, to answer your question, yes, renaming the line does the same thing but one way or the other your accomplishing the same thing. I didn't think the instructions I gave would be a problem based on how fast she got her UserName problem straighten out in a post earlier here. She amazed me how quickly she was able to get that done but she's still learning so I understand people can get confused if their not doing this stuff regularly.

[Edited by Bryan on 04-25-2001 at 11:11 AM]


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

please do a restart


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

And after all this, I'll bet my guess about device=*motvct.vxd being the bad line was a bad guess.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Your kidding right, you mean your not restarting it now? Well, do what you have to do.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

pretty please


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

john1
pretty anticlimactic wasn't it? 

Bryan
I know you are tired, I was not at all correcting you, I was asking if remming the line would have done the same thing. I will not take it personally though, and I certainly hope you do not take my question as an effort to correct what you have already done.

I know you have spent considerable time on this, now Go to BED!


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Yea, I know. I'm just tired. I figured out what you meant at the end of my "letting go post". That's why I add the BTW.... Didn't think you were correecting me and even if you were, I don't mind being corrected. I'm wrong alot of times. It was just the timing after all the time we spent getting this corrected.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

I'd be willing to bet my paycheck that I didn't guess the bad line anyway. It will probably still error.  Oh well, if it does, you can't say I didn't try and Jan probably learned alot.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

And now this morning I realized I should have just had Jan use Msconfig to modify the system.ini file but I guess hindsight's 20/20.

Jan, please be sure to let us know what happens. If your still getting errors then we'll take a different approach now that I've had time to step back and think about this a little more.

BTW, as a last resort, if your thoroughly convinced your ex really messed up the PC, then you have the option of erasing the entire hardrive and installing W98 from scratch. It's not very hard to do as long as you have a few things you need.

[Edited by Bryan on 04-25-2001 at 11:31 AM]


----------



## jan12365 (Apr 24, 2001)

hi guys! sorry it took so long to get back, get gotta go to work and feed the kids sometime....so, i had to reboot because it froze up when the kids were on Napster (imagine that)....the same duplicated device error came up...


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

I knew I guessed the wrong dup device. Can you post the exact word for word error message you get?

[Edited by Bryan on 04-25-2001 at 07:35 PM]


----------



## jan12365 (Apr 24, 2001)

it goes to the Windows 98 screen and then a dos screen pops up with the following error:

A device has been specified more than once in the SYSTEM.INI file, or a device specified in SYSTEM.INI conflicts with a device which is being loaded by an MS-DOS device driver or application or a device loaded from the registry file. Remove the duplicate entry from the SYSTEM.INI file, then restart Windows.

Duplicated device: vcd
Press a key to continue_


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

I hate to ask you to do this again but we need to be sure what it looks like right now. Copy/paste the current system.ini file to a post here one more time.

Use the Start>Run key in sysedit method. Highlight the entire contents of the system.ini file and then right click on it and select Copy. Come here and select Paste. Close the window for the sysedit display and if your prompted to save changes by any chance, click on NO.


----------



## jan12365 (Apr 24, 2001)

here it is.....

[boot]
oemfonts.fon=vgaoem.fon
system.drv=atmsys.drv
drivers=mmsystem.dll ctpnpscn.drv power.drv
shell=Explorer.exe
user.exe=user.exe
gdi.exe=gdi.exe
sound.drv=mmsound.drv
dibeng.drv=dibeng.dll
comm.drv=comm.drv
mouse.drv=mouse.drv
keyboard.drv=keyboard.drv
*DisplayFallback=0
fonts.fon=vgasys.fon
fixedfon.fon=vgafix.fon
386Grabber=vgafull.3gr
display.drv=pnpdrvr.drv
atm.system.drv=system.drv

[keyboard]
keyboard.dll=
oemansi.bin=
subtype=
type=4

[boot.description]
system.drv=Standard PC
keyboard.typ=Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
mouse.drv=Standard mouse
aspect=100,96,96
display.drv=Diamond SpeedStar A50 for Windows 98

[386Enh]
ebios=*ebios
woafont=dosapp.fon
mouse=*vmouse, msmouse.vxd
device=*dynapage
device=motvcd.vxd
device=*vpd
device=*int13
EMMExclude=C000-CFFF
COM4FIFO=1
device=*vcd
device=*enable
keyboard=*vkd

[NonWindowsApp]
TTInitialSizes=4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 18 20 22

[power.drv]

[drivers]
MSVideo.VfWWDM=vfwwdm.drv
voice=C:\BITWARE\is101.drv
MIDI1=vpiano.drv
wavemapper=*.drv
MSACM.imaadpcm=*.acm
MSACM.msadpcm=*.acm
midi=mmsystem.dll
wave=mmsystem.dll

[iccvid.drv]

[mciseq.drv]

[mci]
cdaudio=mcicda.drv
sequencer=mciseq.drv
waveaudio=mciwave.drv
avivideo=mciavi.drv
videodisc=mcipionr.drv
vcr=mcivisca.drv
MPEGVideo=mciqtz.drv
MPEGVideo2=mciqtz.drv

[vcache]

[MSNP32]

[Password Lists]
JAN HENSLEY=C:\WINDOWS\JANHENSL.PWL
JAN=C:\WINDOWS\JAN.PWL
[drivers32]
msacm.msg711=msg711.acm
vidc.CVID=iccvid.dll
VIDC.IV31=ir32_32.dll
VIDC.IV32=ir32_32.dll
vidc.MSVC=msvidc32.dll
VIDC.MRLE=msrle32.dll
msacm.lhacm=lhacm.acm
msacm.msg723=msg723.acm
vidc.M263=msh263.drv
vidc.M261=msh261.drv
msacm.l3acm=l3codeca.acm
VIDC.VDOM=vdowave.drv
VIDC.MPG4=msscmc32.dll
vidc.vivo=ivvideo.dll
msacm.vivog723=vivog723.acm
msacm.voxacm119=vdk32119.acm
VIDC.TR20=tr2032.dll
VIDC.UCOD=clrviddd.dll
VIDC.IV50=ir50_32.dll
msacm.iac2=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IAC25_32.AX
VIDC.BT20=btvvc32.drv
VIDC.Y41P=btvvc32.drv
VIDC.YVU9=btvvc32.drv
MSACM.VDOACM=vdowave.acm
MSACM.VDOACM2=vdowave2.acm
VIDC.VDOW=vdo32.drv
MSACM.ctadp32=ctadp32.acm
VIDC.CVID=iccvid.dll
msacm.msaudio1=msaud32.acm
MSACM.VOXACM118=vdk32118.acm
MSACM.NSX83=nsx83p32.acm
MSACM.NSX723=sx5363s.acm
MSACM.imaadpcm=imaadp32.acm
MSACM.msadpcm=msadp32.acm
MSACM.msgsm610=msgsm32.acm
MSACM.trspch=tssoft32.acm


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Jan, follow this this step by step.

Start>Run, key in msconfig and press enter

Click on the "System.ini" tab. Now click on the "+" next to [386Enh]

You should now see that "device=*vcd" line. Single left click on it to highlight it. Now right click on it and select Edit. Change it to read

device=motvcd.vxd

Be sure it reads exactly as the above line.

Press enter. Now close the Window. You'll be prompted to save the changes. Be sure to click on "Yes".

Now restart the PC. What happens?


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

I'm blind and working on 4 hours sleep. That line I had you remove yesterday is still in the system.ini file so I suspect you'll still get the same error or a variation of it since if you followed my instructions, you now have the device=motvcd.vxd line listed twice.

Jan, that line is for a Motorola modem. Do you know if you have a Motorola modem installled in the PC?

Start>Settings>ControlPanel>Modems.

[Edited by Bryan on 04-25-2001 at 08:12 PM]


----------



## jan12365 (Apr 24, 2001)

actually it seems to have worked...but i did notice while i was doing the last steps that you told me that i did have that "device=motvcd.vxd" line already in there..but when i rebooted the only thing that showed up was VUARTD already loaded but then it went right on booting up....


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Good, do this and it should be fine

Start>Run, key in msconfig and press enter

Click on the "System.ini" tab. Now click on the "+" next to [386Enh]

You should now see that "device=motvcd.vxd" listed Twice. If it is listed Twice, single left click on the checkmark next to the first one to remove the checkmark. Now you should only see the one instance of that line with a checkmark next to it. If so, now close the Window. You'll be prompted to save the changes. Be sure to click on "Yes".

Restart and see what you have now.


----------



## jan12365 (Apr 24, 2001)

looks good! no errors, no weird message lines! cool! by the way i do have a Motorola SM56 modem...but it looks like that's finally the fix...you've been great! i wish i could buy yu a beer or coke or whateve you may drink, because you are wonderful!!! thanks so much...anything else i need to know or do before i go?


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Nope nothing else to do and your welcome. Good luck and be sure to let us know if you need anymore help .......


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

Nice job Bryan, I think you deserve a case


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Thanks, but I'm still kicking myself for being so tired last night and not thinking about going the msconfig route rather than Notepad. It's just instinctual for me to use Notepad. I probably would have wrapped it up in minutes rather than hours but once again, hindsight is 20/20.

[Edited by Bryan on 04-25-2001 at 09:13 PM]


----------

